# Burton Fish Sizing



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

I'm looking to pick up the Burton Fish 3D when it drops this season, and have some questions re: sizing. I have a Speed Date 156W as the other board in my quiver for now, so I'm looking for a slower/less aggro ride, better suited for trees and Japow.

I'm about 5'10", 165 base weight, and a size 10-10.5 boot. Any suggestions on whether the 151 or 156 fish would be better for me?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

From 8 years of annual trips to Hokkaido the fish is a remarkable powder board. 

Here is my post for 161 fish.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/burton/261039-18-burton-fish-161-a.html

So I'm down the bottom end of the weight range for this board and would not want any smaller in Japan. The powder is so light that you have absolutely zero problems in banging it side to side to negotiate tight tree lines. Japan is generally not mega steep so the most important thing you need is float. I'm 6'4" and you can see in the pic's I'm waist deep ie charging through 3 feet of powder with ease.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf


Where’s the source of this rumoured burton fish 3D dropping this season coming from ?


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Awesome info Craig, 156 it is!

I emailed Burton asking about the Fish 3D release date, and they said sometime around new year (acknowledging it'll be released). Some sizing info is up on Evo for it as well, under on the Burton chart.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Austin Smith said:


> Awesome info Craig, 156 it is!
> 
> I emailed Burton asking about the Fish 3D release date, and they said sometime around new year (acknowledging it'll be released). Some sizing info is up on Evo for it as well, under on the Burton chart.


Any pictures/specs/pricing leaked anywhere?


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Following closely! 

Also interested. 
If the rumours true I’m guessing it’s going to be very similar to 2018 fish but with raised contacts in the nose. Also guessing it will cost a small fortune


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Austin Smith said:


> Awesome info Craig, 156 it is!
> 
> I emailed Burton asking about the Fish 3D release date, and they said sometime around new year (acknowledging it'll be released). Some sizing info is up on Evo for it as well, under on the Burton chart.


Emailed Evo - weren't aware of any info RE the fish 3D and/or whether they'd have it in stock. No pictures or specs available


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Decade190 said:


> Emailed Evo - weren't aware of any info RE the fish 3D and/or whether they'd have it in stock. No pictures or specs available



The Fish 3D on this size chart has to mean something, right? https://www.evo.com/burton-snowboard-size-chart

I'd be curious to know what other info Burton's willing to dish out via email re: a release date or specs.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin Smith said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Emailed Evo - weren't aware of any info RE the fish 3D and/or whether they'd have it in stock. No pictures or specs available
> ...


Oh no....., they have a 161 3D fish >€}


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Oh no....., they have a 161 3D fish >€}


Time for an upgrade!


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Burton reps being tight-lipped: 

_"Holiday releases generally happen first week in December."_


More info derived from unnamed retailer:

_"Directional Flat Top Shape, Directional Taper 30mm, SuperFly II 700G Core with Dualzone EGD, Sintered base and 45 degree carbon highlights.

151, 156, 161 are size options

$599.95"_


You're welcome.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

zirkel said:


> Burton reps being tight-lipped:
> 
> _"Holiday releases generally happen first week in December."_
> 
> ...


Hi. That is an exact copy/paste of the 2018 burton fish - literally. Zero changes at all by the sounds of it then?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They have 45 degree carbon highlights now instead of carbon i-beam. That could mean they changed the flex. Won't know the shape for sure until you see a picture, and they have the 3d thing that should improve the nose some in any case.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> They have 45 degree carbon highlights now instead of carbon i-beam. That could mean they changed the flex. Won't know the shape for sure until you see a picture, and they have the 3d thing that should improve the nose some in any case.


And then there's that whole price drop thing too.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Gosh, all these hype without formal announcement. Imagine the forum uproar and disappointment if it’s not released


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Not like there's a lack of good powder boards in that case.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Not like there's a lack of good powder boards in that case.


What would you go for instead?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitro Slash, Moss Pintail, Vimana Heka, Burton Moon Buggy, Rossi Sashimi, Yes Hybrid, Arbor Annex, Weston Backwoods, Capita Navigator


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Hi. That is an exact copy/paste of the 2018 burton fish - literally. Zero changes at all by the sounds of it then?





Rip154 said:


> They have 45 degree carbon highlights now instead of carbon i-beam. That could mean they changed the flex. Won't know the shape for sure until you see a picture, and they have the 3d thing that should improve the nose some in any case.


Typically released in December-ish. Along with more special edition boards.

No need to read too much into whatever numbers you see until they are released.



Doraibu said:


> Gosh, all these hype without formal announcement. Imagine the forum uproar and disappointment if it’s not released


"hype"
"uproar"
"disappointment"



Rip154 said:


> Not like there's a lack of good powder boards in that case.


Exactly. Including older versions of it.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

December 13, 2019


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

zirkel said:


> December 13, 2019


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Fish 3d base spotted:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4NXiswAeca/


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Austin Smith said:


> Fish 3d base spotted:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4NXiswAeca/


A 3D Fish in the wild! Nice catch (pun intended).

Even more interesting, did you catch the stack of orange... what appear to be CHEETAHS, on his instagram feed?

I heard rumors of a re-release of the Cheetah for 20/21 with a wider nose (think Korua Pencil!). #moreinternetrumors


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zirkel said:


> I heard rumors of a re-release of the Cheetah for 20/21 with a wider nose (think Korua Pencil!). #moreinternetrumors


Ah... so they listened to me? 

Also, JG = legend.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you see the other photo of the tail? looks mad. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4P5LlGFdok/


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Boom! 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4Tbwn2ALqg/


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin Smith said:


> Boom!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4Tbwn2ALqg/


Gee that looks a pretty nice board.


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2013)

too bad it’s flat top and not S-camber


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

del said:


> too bad it’s flat top and not S-camber


Not too bad. Flat top floats better and is a bit more playful.

Burton already has a lot of camber freeride/powder boards (Landlord, Malolo, Flight Attendant, Deep Thinker, Stun Gun, Cheetah, One Hitter, etc etc) but not as many all out FLOAT boards...


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got an email back from Burton Australia. There are 3 x 2020 Fish 3D 161 coming into Australia. They land in retail stores on 01/12/19 at $Au849 rrp. Wouldn't mind grabbing one. The graphics look pretty damn sweeeeet. I've also got a few people wanting my '18 Fish if I want to unload it as well. I normally only ever buy boards on sale though.


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Not too bad. Flat top floats better and is a bit more playful.
> 
> Burton already has a lot of camber freeride/powder boards (Landlord, Malolo, Flight Attendant, Deep Thinker, Stun Gun, Cheetah, One Hitter, etc etc) but not as many all out FLOAT boards...


tried a flat top couple seasons ago, more playful definitely, float wise didn't feel it was that much better to my s camber fish which already floats great

thanks @F1EA you've convinced me to put trying this 3D fish onto my bucket list for this year haha


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

3d fish and xbases look too good together


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

del said:


> tried a flat top couple seasons ago, more playful definitely, float wise didn't feel it was that much better to my s camber fish which already floats great
> 
> thanks @F1EA you've convinced me to put trying this 3D fish onto my bucket list for this year haha


The older S-camber models also have significantly more set back which would counter the decreased float from the camber, but does leave you with less tail.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> The older S-camber models also have significantly more set back which would counter the decreased float from the camber, but does leave you with less tail.


Yes, exactly. It's also a liiiittle bit narrower all around. So it makes them a bit more groomer-friendly and stable but you feel it floats differently. 



del said:


> tried a flat top couple seasons ago, more playful definitely, float wise didn't feel it was that much better to my s camber fish which already floats great
> 
> thanks @F1EA you've convinced me to put trying this 3D fish onto my bucket list for this year haha


hahahaha that didn't take much effort  
I'll probably grab a 156 3D. Truth is I kind of want a flexy playful spring/park board this season, but knowing me... I will likely go for another pow stick and ride whatever in spring.

It's not that flat profile makes it float more, it's more that the flat profile lifts the contact points a little better so you never feel it trying to grab. But also the flat Fish is a little wider and more centered, so overall you feel more like you're hovering on top of the snow. 

Basically... camber Fish = 'better' all around. 
Flat Fish = 'better' in powder. Which is the whole purpose. But in the end it's not a significantly different difference...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yes, exactly. It's also a liiiittle bit narrower all around. So it makes them a bit more groomer-friendly and stable but you feel it floats differently.


More than a little 

I picked up a 2013 blackscales 160 and 2016 bloodfish 161. The cambered 2013 is only 26cm across the rear reference point, 2016 is 27cm. Unfortunately 26cm is too narrow for me in anything except powder, so if I'm only going to ride it on powder may as well keep the wider, floatier 2016.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> More than a little
> 
> I picked up a 2013 blackscales 160 and 2016 bloodfish 161. The cambered 2013 is only 26cm across the rear reference point, 2016 is 27cm. Unfortunately 26cm is too narrow for me in anything except powder, so if I'm only going to ride it on powder may as well keep the wider, floatier 2016.


Oh that's a big difference. If you stack them side by side it doesn't look too much, but 1cm on the rear foot is a decent difference. 

The season still hasn't given a hint on this coast yet so difficult to start planning for pow. But... other areas of BC are getting hammered.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

got the 2011 164, not exactly lack of float, the tail is really stiff though, almost too much on groomers, and have to set it all the way forward to avoid noseflap


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for the fresh perspective guys



F1EA said:


> Truth is I kind of want a flexy playful spring/park board this season, but knowing me... I will likely go for another pow stick and ride whatever in spring.


that thought crosses my mind every season and the end result is the same


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've put in an order for a 161 3d fish. They are landing in Australian retail early December. The store I normally buy through is getting one in for me in February 2020.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jul 4, 2019)

zirkel said:


> December 13, 2019


Anybody able to confirm this date for USA release?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

dancingqueen said:


> Anybody able to confirm this date for USA release?


If you email Burton they will tell you. I email Burton Australia a bit and they tell you releases and what stores individual boards go to.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Absolutely love the look of this board. Can't see if it has any similarity in the nose to 3BT. The tail in the pic's above show a concave dip in the centre tail.









Men's Burton Fish 3D Directional Flat Top Snowboard | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Men's Burton Fish 3D Directional Flat Top Snowboard along with more all mountain, park and powder snowboards from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Austin Smith said:


> I'm looking to pick up the Burton Fish 3D when it drops this season, and have some questions re: sizing. I have a Speed Date 156W as the other board in my quiver for now, so I'm looking for a slower/less aggro ride, better suited for trees and Japow.
> 
> I'm about 5'10", 165 base weight, and a size 10-10.5 boot. Any suggestions on whether the 151 or 156 fish would be better for me?


Hi Austin,

I just purchased the 156 fish 3d here in australia. must be the first one because no one else has it. have you taken the burton speed date through the trees in japan? was it no good?i was going to take my 156w sd as my other board when conditions were not prime, ive used it a few times and i thought it turned quick at fast and slow speeds, but i havent taken it in trees.


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

timhuntee said:


> Hi Austin,
> 
> I just purchased the 156 fish 3d here in australia. must be the first one because no one else has it. have you taken the burton speed date through the trees in japan? was it no good?i was going to take my 156w sd as my other board when conditions were not prime, ive used it a few times and i thought it turned quick at fast and slow speeds, but i havent taken it in trees.


I haven't ridden the SD in Japan yet - I ended up picking up a 156 Fish 2016 for that trip instead.

I'd be curious to know what you think about the SD too - the reason I'm not bringing it to Japan is because it feels like a pretty aggressive, anti-tree board to me. Ie. slow edge to edge and generally clunky at slow speeds, but comes to life when you're cruising. Based on my experience on it in CA trees, it just isn't that maneuverable/easy to ride when you're going slow dodging through narrow tree gaps.


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Austin Smith said:


> I haven't ridden the SD in Japan yet - I ended up picking up a 156 Fish 2016 for that trip instead.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what you think about the SD too - the reason I'm not bringing it to Japan is because it feels like a pretty aggressive, anti-tree board to me. Ie. slow edge to edge and generally clunky at slow speeds, but comes to life when you're cruising. Based on my experience on it in CA trees, it just isn't that maneuverable/easy to ride when you're going slow dodging through narrow tree gaps.


Ok so I found it lightening quick edge to edge, I rode it with cartels and adidas tactical size 10.5us. 
I found it not so good when conditions sucked but once it was slightly soft it railed turns. Def likes to be pushed hard but is much better than most boards this stuff at slower speeds. I only had a few days at mount hutt on it but the last day I had on it I loved it. might askDMQ page if they would
Take the SD 156 or con artist 152 that I know for a fact is amazing in the trees and groomers just not as fast


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

timhuntee said:


> Ok so I found it lightening quick edge to edge, I rode it with cartels and adidas tactical size 10.5us.
> I found it not so good when conditions sucked but once it was slightly soft it railed turns. Def likes to be pushed hard but is much better than most boards this stuff at slower speeds. I only had a few days at mount hutt on it but the last day I had on it I loved it. might askDMQ page if they would
> Take the SD 156 or con artist 152 that I know for a fact is amazing in the trees and groomers just not as fast


Can you post a few pic's of the 3D enhancements to your 3D fish.


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Can you post a few pic's of the 3D enhancements to your 3D fish.


I will as soon as I have it, I live in NZ and bought from twelve board in australia, should have it Monday


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

timhuntee said:


> I will as soon as I have it, I live in NZ and bought from twelve board in australia, should have it Monday


Thanks that will be great. How much did this set you back, I think they have a $Au849 RRP. The top/base sheet graphics look sooo good on this board.


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Thanks that will be great. How much did this set you back, I think they have a $Au849 RRP. The top/base sheet graphics look sooo good on this board.


850 sent to NZ, I got a 5% off ha,so 817 I think they put it on their insta just arrived to I snatched it up quick as lightening


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't wait to see some decent pics of the side profile.


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Can't wait to see some decent pics of the side profile.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, that 2nd photo of the nose. That's a lot of 3D shaping


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can you take a picture of the boards nose (laying on a table) looking at the side edge so we can see the 3D bevel side on/front on.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I really like the graphics on this one, normally I find Burton has the worst graphics in the industry (recent years anyway).


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

This is a REALLY SWEET-looking board!

Heading to Hokkaido next week with a new 156 DC HR House of Powder but, man, would this fit nicely in my board bag, as well.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I'm planning to get 1 also. For 180lb guy without gear which size should I get for Niseko riding only? 156 or 161? My other boards foe Niseko are archetype 162 and powderwolf 165


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ckang008 said:


> I'm planning to get 1 also. For 180lb guy without gear which size should I get for Niseko riding only? 156 or 161? My other boards foe Niseko are archetype 162 and powderwolf 165


Unless you want it purely for tight trees, I'd still go the 161 for maximum float. It's an incredibly easy board to maneuver, feels smaller than it's size to me, and also looks much smaller than it's stated size. Here's my 161 between my 158 Supernatant and 163 Squash...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

how about a 140lb guy?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

156 Would be more than enough for 140lb. 151 for super tight trees, but again it's very nimble. I don't see a point to size down a fish, at that point you should just look at a proper short fat.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Phedder said:


> 156 Would be more than enough for 140lb. 151 for super tight trees, but again it's very nimble. I don't see a point to size down a fish, at that point you should just look at a proper short fat.


Only a few days on the EA and already thinking about my next deck ??‍♂


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I just sold mine 

If I was keeping a smaller quiver I'd have kept the Archetype, but it was hard to justify keeping while also having a Squash and a Fish. Squash covers freeride/pow, Fish covers Trees/pow. Archetype does both well, but not as well as either of those separately.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> how about a 140lb guy?


I'm about that weight and I ride the 156. No issues with maneuverability in the trees or in general.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Be interesting to get a riders review on the '20 3D Fish. Been looking around online and there is nothing out there yet on this board other than a handful of pic's.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Be interesting to get a riders review on the '20 3D Fish. Been looking around online and there is nothing out there yet on this board other than a handful of pic's.


☝?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was hoping to grab one before I fly to Furano in a weeks time but the handful that were distributed for Australian retail in December are all gone so I have to wait till February to get the 161 I ordered. I'll just have to be content with my standard 161 Fish and Surfer.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Did you order from The House? Only place I see doing pre orders...


----------



## timhuntee (Dec 11, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> I was hoping to grab one before I fly to Furano in a weeks time but the handful that were distributed for Australian retail in December are all gone so I have to wait till February to get the 161 I ordered. I'll just have to be content with my standard 161 Fish and Surfer.


Try boardertown NZ they have 161 and will send to aus. Sign up to get 10% off


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Picked up a 161cm 3d at niseko yesterday. Only have one left. They still have some 156cm available. The board looks absolutely sick with very nice matte top sheet. Some photos for your enjoyment. Also a comparison photo next to the old 151cm fish


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

timhuntee said:


> Try boardertown NZ they have 161 and will send to aus. Sign up to get 10% off


Yep I see...., It would struggle to make it to my joint in time from NZ. I'll just wait till my order comes in February. I'll get 20% off RRP then. Not sure if I'll sell my standard '18 fish. Have a few buyers wanting it. Waiting for a riders review to see how 3D performs.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Not much powder in niseko but went through some small patches and it rides fast and sprays well. Perhaps it's new base and the board just goes fast and loose Float definitely is not a problem. Never tried boards with 3D shape before so this fish feels more loose to me than regular shape Fish or Archetype.


----------



## Alan Wong (Jan 8, 2020)

Just got my Fish 3D 56 as well. The rise starts way earlier in the nose, as well as earlier in the tail as well. So not much contact for hardpack, but for float in Japan definitely an improvement! The spoon shovel nose coupled with the tail bubble will keep the front up easier, for more balance and control through deep snow and trees.
I only wish they went with a DragonFly or Mystery Core, as it's a heavy beast with Step On bindings.
Next year's StepOn X lightweight bindings will help but thats awhile away.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ckang008 said:


> Not much powder in niseko but went through some small patches and it rides fast and sprays well. Perhaps it's new base and the board just goes fast and loose Float definitely is not a problem. Never tried boards with 3D shape before so this fish feels more loose to me than regular shape Fish or Archetype.


Just got back from 2 weeks in Furano. Was the worst conditions I've been over there to. Still thin base of around 50cm out but only snowed about -10 cm over 2 weeks. Any updates on the Fish 3D performance in powder.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

There's been one or two days good snow in Niseko. 

Was out at the gates with the fish 3d and it does well. It rides more loosely compared to old fishes because of the 3D shape and goes over powder comparatively easier. 

However in current snow condition, I prefer riding the Archetype. There's only a thin layer of powder with current snowfall and when hit hard pack below the pow at some parts of the run, I think Archetype grips better than Fish. Plus the Archetype's performance in powder is just as good as the 3D Fish.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Another note, the top sheet of the 3D fish gets ding rather easily. I got skiers messing up the back of my board pretty badly already. Something to expect


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

ckang008 said:


> There's been one or two days good snow in Niseko.
> 
> Was out at the gates with the fish 3d and it does well. It rides more loosely compared to old fishes because of the 3D shape and goes over powder comparatively easier.
> 
> However in current snow condition, I prefer riding the Archetype. There's only a thin layer of powder with current snowfall and when hit hard pack below the pow at some parts of the run, I think Archetype grips better than Fish. Plus the Archetype's performance in powder is just as good as the 3D Fish.


Thanks for helping me be happy about my Archetype purchase and reducing my Fish envy!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jkb818 said:


> Thanks for helping me be happy about my Archetype purchase and reducing my Fish envy!


No need to (worry or Fish envy). They're both really different boards... especially in how they feel. Probably closer if you think of what they can "do", but the feel is very different.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah either way I do want something that’s a bit looser feeling and more surfy for deep days. So I may still end up getting something like a fish or a storm chaser or equivalent.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah either way I do want something that’s a bit looser feeling and more surfy for deep days. So I may still end up getting something like a fish or a storm chaser or equivalent.


Yeah it's crazy how one gets used to the feel of specific boards. I had been riding mostly camber pow boards all this season, until last week... then rode the Panhandler (basically a short fat Fish) and the feel is incredibly different. Gotta bring the Fish out soon... might take it to interior BC or on one of these upcoming weekday dumps in the forecast.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Men's Burton Fish 3D Directional Flat Top Snowboard | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Men's Burton Fish 3D Directional Flat Top Snowboard along with more all mountain, park and powder snowboards from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com





It's out


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Rode the 3D Fish now for 10 days. Had a new layer of wax before first day and on 8th day it feels considerably slower

Some friends on EA with factory wax riding more days are able to overtake me although I tend to usually ride faster than them. Prob the lack of camber and 3D shape makes things less fast

Overall I think regular Fish without the 3D maybe more suitable for current snow condition in niseko. This 3D one rides a bit too loose and gets a bit sketchy to ride when there is hard pack straight after a powder trail although 3D fish getting on top of pow is definitely not a problem. Niseko just not getting the endless dumps of snow that this board can excel on. Prob need to wait till next season to really see how well this board does ?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Top sheet also got a lot more scratched up although I've been quite careful with it. Never summer topsheets are definitely way tougher


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2013)

ckang008 said:


> Rode the 3D Fish now for 10 days. Had a new layer of wax before first day and on 8th day it feels considerably slower
> 
> Some friends on EA with factory wax riding more days are able to overtake me although I tend to usually ride faster than them. Prob the lack of camber and 3D shape makes things less fast
> 
> Overall I think regular Fish without the 3D maybe more suitable for current snow condition in niseko. This 3D one rides a bit too loose and gets a bit sketchy to ride when there is hard pack straight after a powder trail although 3D fish getting on top of pow is definitely not a problem. Niseko just not getting the endless dumps of snow that this board can excel on. Prob need to wait till next season to really see how well this board does ?


Even my s-rocker Fish from 2011 gets a but sketchy on hard pack...but man when there's pow and soft snow from top to bottom there isn't much else i'd rather ride


----------



## nagiordano (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm looking for some help with sizing on the 3D fish. I'm 6'1 155lbs. I'm leaning towards the 151 based on Burton's weight recommendations, but I'm a bit concerned about my stance width on such a short board. The reference stance width on the 151 Fish is 21", while the 156 is 22". I typically ride with a 23" wide stance on my 159 Flight Attendant. Do you think I'll be setup too wide on the 151 for it to flex properly? Will the board feel too short in your opinion? I am long and lean with long legs (33" inseam).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

nagiordano said:


> I'm looking for some help with sizing on the 3D fish. I'm 6'1 155lbs. I'm leaning towards the 151 based on Burton's weight recommendations, but I'm a bit concerned about my stance width on such a short board. The reference stance width on the 151 Fish is 21", while the 156 is 22". I typically ride with a 23" wide stance on my 159 Flight Attendant. Do you think I'll be setup too wide on the 151 for it to flex properly? Will the board feel too short in your opinion? I am long and lean with long legs (33" inseam).


Go with the 156. At your height, you'll benefit for the slightly larger size. People/guides say your height doesn't matter... but that's only for average build. In reality, your height does matter (along with boot size).


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any more rider reviews/experiences out there on the 3D Fish?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> Any more rider reviews/experiences out there on the 3D Fish?


I held one in my hands yesterday at the shop. Felt pretty fishy to me


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I held one in my hands yesterday at the shop. Felt pretty fishy to me


Just wanting to get a bit more feedback on the 3D pros' and cons o the Fish. I could see straight away with my Surfer that 3BT definetly comes to the forefront through powder but didn't like how if I went of a flatbase across lower inclines it was pretty damn slow.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Got a guy keen to grab my '18 Fish 161 for Japan next week. Not sure whether to unload it or keep it. Grabbing a 3D Fish 161 next month when they come into stock in Australia. 

Probably thinking I already have way too many boards???


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2013)

never too many boards, just too few days on the snow


----------



## Giddyhitch (Nov 10, 2018)

I recently got back from a week of heli in calf to waist deep powder with my Fish 3D and a DC HR. The Fish was exactly as I remembered it from two previous rental days - floaty and playful side to side like a surfboard and maybe even a bit more stable on landings (though other factors could have been at play). The new graphics are awesome but the top sheet scratches if you look at it wrong, or dump it in a heli basket with a bunch of skis and another board about 15 times per day. My opinion is that the 3D shaping is more for aesthetics than function. I had bought the DC when the Fish was discontinued (Mystery Fish doesn’t count) based on similar specs and glowing online reviews, so I took it out on the third day and found it ... lacking. The reference stance felt too far forward and it didn’t want to transfer edge to edge the way the Fish did. It just felt like a lot more work to ride and while I could have messed around with a more rearward bias, I got back on the Fish as soon as I could and just enjoyed the rest of the trip (which was awesome!).


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I sold my '18 fish today and are now waiting for the '20 3D Fish 161 to come into Australia at the end of this month. My '18 Fish was absolutely superb to ride in powder. Had so many epic days on it in Japan.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

A lot of scratches on the top sheet. The bottom of the top sheet also got dented up from placing board inside the gondola. The ice on boot sole can scratch up the sheet too just be aware


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ckang008 said:


> A lot of scratches on the top sheet. The bottom of the top sheet also got dented up from placing board inside the gondola. The ice on boot sole can scratch up the sheet too just be aware
> View attachment 152788
> View attachment 152789


Gee that topsheet finish looks pretty frigging fragile as. Get some automotive wax on it and it might polish out the marks.

My '18 fish was still absolutely mint with about 20 days on it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Crazy that in 2020 companies like burton can’t make a durable top sheet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't worry. You'll stop caring once you get a core shot.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I understand what the raised sidekick does on the nose in powder with the 3D Fish but what does the central lift in the tail do...., reduce the rear area slightly to a certain point to create an exaggerated swallow tail effect???


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm guessing it gives it more lift, i.e. the tail can sink a little more there because of the shape than if it was flat. Might add a little buoyancy as well so the tail doesn't totally get buried.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

And it's a spray funnel


----------



## Falcon82 (Feb 17, 2020)

How does it go on groomers? Would this cover as an all mountain board for a trip to Japan?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm guessing it gives it more lift, i.e. the tail can sink a little more there because of the shape than if it was flat. Might add a little buoyancy as well so the tail doesn't totally get buried.


I was thinking similar, gives a little bit of both still a fuller tail but with the ability of a deeper "Claytons" deep swallow.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon82 said:


> How does it go on groomers? Would this cover as an all mountain board for a trip to Japan?


It's flat based with rocker forward of the front bindings. Will go semi-okay on groomers but will not have a great degree of edge hold (like camber) for hard carving ie a little side slip when you're cranking it damn hard.


----------

